
Automated flight and luggage check-in - niwde
https://www.jiffchat.com/m/IS3gMIOIdOxWBqZkliDL8C9DwfiwDQwMVsMaUyJFkUM=
======
flatfilefan
There is always a long slow cue on check-in and luggage drop-off. At least for
the budget airlines who don't hire just enough agents probably. So this seems
like a real time-saver for everybody. I wonder why not all airports implement
it, like, now.

~~~
niwde
I know right, we need this in all of the airports right now. Why are we still
spending 1 hour in the queue just to check in?

I understand the initial cost involved in setting up something like his, but
the time and cost savings you get far will more than cover the initial cost.

